# Hummingbird Fishfinder



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with a Helix 9 SI GPS unit? Thinking about buying one.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a helix 10 SI - Love it. Has more features than I can figure out. Customer service is superb. I found that I had to lower by transducer to really get good imaging. More than I did on my 598 SI.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dallis said:


> Does anyone have experience with a Helix 9 SI GPS unit? Thinking about buying one.


I'm buying the 10. If you have a facebooger acount, check out the "Humminbird side imaging" page. Lots of pics and info.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if it matters to you but the 10 & the 9 are the same size machine. The 10 just has a bigger screen. And price tag..


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, I was pretty set on it but just wanted to hear from people who actually used it. Next is a trolling motor.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's another good one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Crazy detail!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't believe some of you guys fishing the bay aren't using Humminbird equipment.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Installed my 10 today. Waiting on my sternmate to arrive to mount the ducer.
Can't wait till it all comes together.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Bass pro shops is doing free installs so that sounds good to me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Call Brian at BBG Marine and save yourself a few hundred dollars.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks good there. Why did you decide to go on top instead of in the dash?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Where is bbg marine?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dallis said:


> Looks good there. Why did you decide to go on top instead of in the dash?


I may upgrade to the 15" next year and if so, it would have to be mounted on the dash. I plan to put the stereo in the dash.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dallis said:


> Where is bbg marine?


http://bbgmarine.authsafe.com/?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=43

Give him a call before you order. He has good prices.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

For the money, there is nothing better than the HumminBird Helix on the market right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Your images look great I have the Helix 5 I'm going to have to play with my settings more.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They're not mine but come from the same machine I'm using.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We used a hummingbird Solix 15" Saturday. We could see the crappie and tell if they were biting or not by the expressions on their faces!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> We used a hummingbird Solix 15" Saturday. We could see a he crappie and tell if they were biting or not by the smiles we could see on their faces!


I didn't realize they were out yet.
Bet it's a great machine if they're replacing the Onix series with it.

You ordered you one yet?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha.......(deep breath) hahahahahahahaaaa
No


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I could see it better from the back of the boat than I can the one in my boat from 12" away.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been dreaming about one too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out the clarity and detail of this one!
It's an old tug.

Down imaging is incredible!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The images are incredible but with my poor Vision it's a waste for me. Just show me a bright cluster of 15" dots next to some structure!! My dad has a new unit and has it working with his iPad so he can view from anywhere in the boat. I like that. Not sure what brand his unit is


----------

